# aquatropic 80 from maidenhead aquatics



## danpwells (21 Jul 2011)

hi all,

am new here,have had a 60ltr biorb for the last 3 years and have been looking at new tanks!saw this at my local maidenhead aquatics http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/lowpricesdetails.aspx?id=110 
is it any good and what would i need to upgrade on it to have a succesful planted tank?
I dont want to go too mad but i would like a nice lush green carpeting foreground!
All help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Westyggx (21 Jul 2011)

Hi Dan, do you really want a brand new tank? there are many tanks going for alot less money at aquarist classified (google it) you can sometimes pick up all the gear you need for a planted tank in  here if you look and search for the right stuff and at a great price too!


----------



## danpwells (21 Jul 2011)

Hi Westy,have considered a 2nd hand tank,but just wondered if the above tank was any good as a starter to upgrade slowly?
Would go for an external filter from scratch,but its the lighting i was concerned about,it has 2x 18w T8!is upgrading the lighting as simple as buying another t8 light starter unit and integrating it into the hood?


----------



## Alastair (21 Jul 2011)

For the price you'd pay for that, you could easily get a second hand rio 180 or something with t5 lighting. I'd definitely shop around a bit, as you say you'd upgrade slowly, so if you think about it, you would eventually want to upgrade your lighting, etc which will soon mount up. As west says try aquarist classified and eBay too. You could get a bigger tank with equipment for less :0)


----------



## danpwells (27 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the input guys,get what you're saying!.....But the missus has now bought me this tank for my birthday,don't want to offend her(it's taken over a year to persuade her we need a bigger tank)
What can I do with it to make it a nice planted tank?


----------



## Alastair (28 Jul 2011)

Get some hardscape, like a nice piece of redmoor, some nice easy low maintenance plants like anubias, java ferns, cryoticoryne species etc. Or Go down the co2 route and ei dosing and have a lush garden :0)


----------



## danpwells (28 Jul 2011)

The lush garden sounds good,is eleocharis parvula any good as a carpeting plant?I plan to have 2 thirds planted and the other third open sand substrate!


----------



## Alastair (28 Jul 2011)

It's a great carpeting plant. I've got it in mine and should do great if your using sand. Make sure you give it a good trim before planting. Encourages new growth and also stops the tips getting covered with algae


----------



## danpwells (28 Jul 2011)

Thanks for your help!would you use a specialist plant substrate with some sand as a beach or just use sand all over as a substrate?


----------



## Alastair (28 Jul 2011)

It's entirely your choice, which ever you find you like. Looking at tanks on here, alot of people just have sand at the front. I used to use it, but you have to make sure it's all turned regularly or you get big pockets of anaerobic build up. I changed to tesco cat litter and wouldn't look back.


----------

